#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Assembly Technicians in Holland

## HRStrategy

Οne of the world's biggest providers of machine tools with more than 60 operative subsidiaries, would like to recruit in its factory in The Netherlands, 20 Installers - Assemblers with permanent employment contract.
*Among the right incumbents’ duties:*
Perform mechanical install, de-install, upgrade and retrofit actions on EUV products in ASML and at the end customer.
Commissioning, final testing and the service for these components.
Mechanically building components to complete drive laser systems in a cleanroom environment.
Installing mechanic, pneumatic and electric components according schematics, documentation and diagrams.
Measuring and examining (partly) installed systems, using complex measuring equipment.

*Candidate’s qualifications:*
Knowledge of machine building
Knowledge of installation techniques
Technical knowledge of products
Knowledge of English 

*The company offers:*
Basic salary of € 2.400 - up to € 3.500 - gross per month (40 hours working week). This depends on the educational background and relevant work experience.
Engineers normally work in a shift cycle, which also offers extra shift allowance.
Paid overtime & paid shift allowance
24 paid holiday days a year
Public holiday, maximum of 7 per year.

Please send your cv in English in Microsoft Word format at: info@hrstrategy.gr mentioning the job title.

----------

